# Dwarf Gourami Problems



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

My friends male dwarf gourami seems to be losing its color starting at the head and moving back. Where the color is fading is kinda grayish and there is very tiny black dots like a needle piont small also. The gourami is housed in a 10g or 15g tank with one black mollie, and one dalmation mollie. The mollies are not picking on the gourami and are actually playing sometimes he said.
The tank has black sand and seashells and some fake plants

Can anyone help him he really likes this dwarf gourami, and I can't help him
*c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im not sure the problem,without a picture.Do you know what type of filter and waterchange schedule is?What type of food is he fed?


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

aqeon 20 4stage
30% water change ywice a week
and ome kind of tropical flake fish food
the mollies are doing excellent though


----------

